# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Fotot e mia

## Egla-tina

Hi. U largova nga familja dhe shoqeria por e dogjem si dite te fundit qe kisha .

----------

MISTREC_BERATI (19-05-2015)

----------


## Egla-tina

Me and my sister . 
I love her to death .

----------

MISTREC_BERATI (19-05-2015)

----------


## Egla-tina

Me  my Friend Papi and Bledi

----------

MISTREC_BERATI (19-05-2015)

----------


## Egla-tina

My Friends again we party like no one els

----------


## Egla-tina

My friend again 
Xhuliano dhe Sotiri  te vdes une per ta 
prisni se kam akoma.

----------

MISTREC_BERATI (19-05-2015)

----------


## Egla-tina

My friend again
Xhuli,Sotiri dhe ylli botes Landi se e kam si shpirt.kush e puth tullen e Landit ka shanc

----------


## Egla-tina

My king Richard and my friend Papi

----------


## Egla-tina

Me my sis and my brother in law

----------


## Egla-tina

Us ,we like to party and and i am sure you do too
Me and my friend Bledi

----------


## Egla-tina

More of us

----------


## Egla-tina

No one has her eyes .
My friend Kristina

----------


## Egla-tina

More from a hot day in the beach

----------


## Egla-tina

as i sad we love to party and dance as you can see that's all we   like to do .
My best friend Blerina , Xhuli Landi and me

----------


## Egla-tina

Sey sexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## Egla-tina

Having  funn is never wrong.     
  I will get back to you with more .

----------


## Egla-tina

More from San Antonio

----------


## Egla-tina

More from San Antonio 
X-mass party

----------


## Egla-tina

B.B.Q 
San Antonio 
28 Nentor

----------


## Egla-tina

Po vendos disa te tjera .

----------


## Egla-tina

Alamo San Antonio

----------

